# German Shepherd Breeders



## mo11217 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm in the market for a german shepherd puppy for a house pet. No hardcore training just basic obedience. Can ya'll recommend any breeders here in Georgia?


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs (Dec 8, 2016)

mo11217 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in the market for a german shepherd puppy for a house pet. No hardcore training just basic obedience. Can ya'll recommend any breeders here in Georgia?



Always would recommend Jimmy Moses 770-329-4768


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 14, 2016)

Sequoyia Shepherds in Soddy Daisy TN. Sherle is a veterinarian and a very conscientious breeder 

http://www.sequoyahk9.com/


----------

